# HR 44 Genie Caller ID



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay, how many people are still having problems with the HR 44 Genie caller ID?
I am still having the "Unavailable" caller showing up, even when the caller ID is OFF!


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Gonna go out on a limb and say your connected to the internet.
If yes just remove the phone line it's redundent when the genie is connected to the internet.
If no. Than I'm not sure what's going on. might try toggling the caller ID on placeing a call to your house with a cell or a freinds land line and than turn it back off and reset the unit with the red button.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

otaliema thank you for your reply.
I have a question for you.
When you ask if my Genie is connected to the internet, do you mean wireless or hard wired? 
I am connected with wi-fi. So are you suggesting that I remove the phone line from the unit and it will automatically picck up the calls?
Thanks for any information you can give,
Bofurley


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bofurley said:


> otaliema thank you for your reply.
> I have a question for you.
> When you ask if my Genie is connected to the internet, do you mean wireless or hard wired?
> I am connected with wi-fi. So are you suggesting that I remove the phone line from the unit and it will automatically picck up the calls?
> ...


No, Caller ID will not be available on the HR44 if you remove the phone line connection;

This is a well-known bug on some receivers called the "phantom caller ID problem" and there is no fix for it yet that I know of unfortunately other than removing the phone line to it.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry mis took you first post thought you wanted caller id to be off.
HoTat hit the nail on the head with this one it's bug. and honestly caller ID is at the dead bottom of repair priority list for D* so the phantom calls and unknown callers pop up will continue for probily a long while unless you remove the phone line. 

Is you internet cable, or DSL?
if DSL did you install a DSL filter on the HR44? if no put one on that may clear up the phantom ID's your getting.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

It is not DSL.
Thanks,


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It is an annoying bug to say the least. But I completely understand why it is low priority for repair. Not that many households even have landlines any more.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Landline, sound like ham radio talk. 

I was reading a study of phone lines and there's a lot of info out there, a lot conflicting.
Some folks count POTS only, others add in IP phones such as VoIP from their cable co. Others count in Vonage and Magic Jack. Then you have Ooma and more. Some Uverse is copper/POTS, some of it is VoiP. 

I think a lot of households have a phone line, just not copper. Roughly speaking 70% plus nationally.
But with all those different standards, how a set top box manufacturer keeps up must be challenging.


----------

